# My new friend



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

This guy was on a 12" x 12" tile the other day as I was laid out on a floor .

Swear he said " Howdy " :laughing::laughing:

cal


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yikes, 
I would have smacked him with my claw hammer, unfortunately destroying the tile in the process.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried !! He blocked my swing , and counter punched with 3 right hooks !!! Good thing i was laying down !


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*eak!!*


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is that a "wolf" spider


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Cal said:


> I tried !! He blocked my swing , and counter punched with 3 right hooks !!! Good thing i was laying down !




He looks like a mean mother! I hope he doesn't want you to say hello to his little friends!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Is that a "wolf" spider




I'm not sure . Could be ,,, God ,I just called him "Sir"


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Charlotte? Charlotte is that you?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You wanna see a white boy jump 20 ft in the air? Let one of them bastards walk anywhere near me. RSP hates big hairy spiders. Was throwing aways some plants that died hanging on the front porch not too long ago, was dumping the plants out of the plastic bucket hangers and felt something crawling on my arm. Looked down and it was one like you pictured. I freaked the F out and screamed like a lil girl.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

I would rather run naked through a field of snakes than come anywhere close to something like that. One of the hardest parts of doing service on crawl space houses is thing like that lurking in the dark.


----------

